# Charging the I Pod Touch



## Henry R (Jun 4, 2011)

This question concerns charging I Pods:

I currently have a Belkin Micro Power Adapter Model # F8Z981. (Input 100-240V). I use it to charge an Apple I Pod Nano 5th Generation. Can I also use that same Belkin Micro Power Adapter to charge an Apple I Pod Touch 4th Generation?
If not, what should I buy to charge the I Pod Touch? Note - I am charging at home.


----------

